# Hey Vantrue n2 pro owners! Please help with a cam problem



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Today was second time I have noticed that problem. My dash camera resets it's selft judjiju by time/date. Also it stops recording new videos. Only last 30 seconds. I had it set up for 3 minutes loops. Another time when it happened, It seemed to help.
If anyone has this issue, please respond with correct solution. Thank you!

SD card that I use is Samsung 64gb Evo.


----------



## CharlieZ (Jul 24, 2017)

Check the Events folder, see if missing cottages are there. If so your g shock sensor is set too light, I.e. Minor vibrations are treated as a bump event.

I just got mine too and still reading about it online.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

G-sensor is OFF. I've checked everywhere. This issue appears every once in a while. I just don't know why. 


CharlieZ said:


> Check the Events folder, see if missing cottages are there. If so your g shock sensor is set too light, I.e. Minor vibrations are treated as a bump event.
> 
> I just got mine too and still reading about it online.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Change a new memory card or give it a test your memory card with tool T2testw!


----------

